

What does the “3-2-1” backup rule mean - manlog
https://bitcalm.com/blog/the-3-2-1-backup-rule-part-1/?utm_source=news.ycombinator.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=hacker.321.09.04

======
dandelion_lover
I would just formulate it differently: "If you have no backup, you have no
date. If you have one backup, you no backup."

~~~
manlog
Nice idea;)

------
repor
That like a regular practice for making backups.

~~~
manlog
Practice shows, that not a lot of people know about it...

------
proyb
AFAIK, no companies does these ways.

~~~
manlog
We are trying to change that

------
pajerd
What does it mean?

~~~
manlog
Just click on the link and you'll know;)

------
indreksorry
no idea

